# Experienced Axle Welder



## wavygravy (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm working on cleaning up a new axle for my jeep but I can't weld. Anyone on here know anyone or a company that can weld the spring & shock perches on and know what they're doing? They need to be set to a certain degree so I don't just want anyone slapping them on and I don't have any experience with any of the offroad ships in the area. Any help is appreciated, I'm in Missouri City.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Check out my Avatar. Built that in my garage.....glad to help.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

sgrem said:


> Check out my Avatar. Built that in my garage.....glad to help.


i think he is your guy, i have seen some pictures of his work here,


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

TREMEC makes an app for driveline angles. It's free. Using it now to set up a differential in a Nova.


----------

